# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Царская Россия в цифрах

## Irina

*Царская Россия в цифрах*

Автор Юрий Мухин Источник warandpeace 

Я давно интересуюсь историей. Поэтому вынужден критиковать некоторых авторов, вещающих о процветающей и изобильной России до 1917 г. Увы, факты говорят обратное.

*Промышленность*

Прежде всего Россия даже по объемам промышленного производства отставала от США, Англии, Германии и Франции. Доля ее в совокупном промышленном производстве пяти вышеперечисленных держав составляла всего 4,2%. В общемировом производстве в 1913 г. доля России составляла 1,72%, доля США - 20, Англии - 18, Германии - 9, Франции - 7,2% (это все страны, имеющие население в 2-3 раза меньше, чем Россия). И это при том, что в России в 1913 г. был рекордный (80 млн.т.) урожай зерновых. По размерам валового национального продукта на душу населения Россия уступала США - в 9,5 раза, Англии - в 4,5, Канаде - в 4, Германии - в 3,5, Франции, Бельгии, Голландии, Австралии, Новой Зеландии, Испании - в 3 раза, Австро-Венгрии - в 2 раза.

Россия не то что "рванула", а продолжала отставать - в 1913 г. ее ВНП соотносился с ВНП Германии как 3,3 к 10, в то время как в 1850 г. соотношение равнялось 4 к 10.

Объемы промышленного производства в 1913 г.:

Общие, млрд.руб На душу населения, руб.

США 38,13 397,19

Великобритания 15,5 336,96

Германия 12,4 182,35

Франция 10,54 263,5

Россия 7,75 44,29

На 24472 заводах имелось всего 24140 злектрических, паровых, дизельных двигателей (со средней мощностью 60 л.с.). То есть даже не всякий завод имел хотя бы один двигатель. Вот вам и "передовые технологий". По энерговооруженности и механовооруженности Россия отставала от США в 10 раз, от Англии - в 5, от Германии, Бельгии, Новой Зеландии в 4 раза. Добавим сюда же еще один интересный факт: в 1913 г. в США имелось 3,035 млн. абонентов телефонной сети, в Германии 797 тыс., в Англии 536,5 тыс., во Франции - 185 тыс., в Австро-Венгрии - 110 тыс., в Швеции - 102 тыс., в Дании - 98 тыс., а вот в России - 97 тысяч абонентов. И это при российских-то расстояниях...

В 1913 г. Россия импортировала из других стран более 1 млн. т. стали и 8,7 млн. т. каменного угля.

Приведем еще несколько цифр. В 1913 г. США выплавили 25 млн. т. стали, Россия - 4,2 млн. т., за 5 лет в США выплавка стали возросла на 5 млн. т.,- в России на 1,7 млн. тонн (в среднем на 1 млн., и 0,34 млн. т. в год). 1% прироста выплавки стали тянул в США на 200 тыс. т., в России всего на 25 тыс. т. - в 8 раз меньше.

Уровень производительности труда в промышленности в России был меньше чем: в США - в 9 раз; в Англии - в 5 раз; в Германии - в 4 раза.

В 1909-1914 гг. англичане наклепали 64 крупных надводных корабля, немцы - 47, французы - 24, итальянцы - 16, Россия с потугами достроила и вновь создала 10 надводных кораблей класса линкор-крейсер. И это при всем том, что в России военные расходы в 1908-1913гг. составляли 32 - 33% от общей суммы госбюджета.

*Эффективность экономики*

Возьмем теперь госбюджет. Сколько проклятий было обрушено на головы большевиков и КПСС за "пьяные" бюджеты, начиная с середины 70-х годов. Но что мы видели в царской России? Вот "Статистические Ежегодники России" (под редакцией директора Центрального статистического Комитета МВД Н.Н.Белявсгого) за 1908-1913гг., ежегодники мировой статистики С.Запа "Социально-политические таблицы всех стран мира" издательства "Сотрудничество" Москва.

Итак, 1908-1913 гг. общие суммы доходов, поступивших в бюджет, составили: 14987 млн. руб., в том числе доходы от водочной монополии: 3993 млн. руб. (26,64, прямые налоги: 1115 млн. руб. (7,44, косвенные налоги: 3111 млн. руб. (20,76, пошлины: 943 млн. руб. (6, 29

Западу нечего было бояться "рванувшей" вперед России. Чем эффективнее работала экономика России, тем больше дохода получали банки западных стран. В 1887-1913 гг. Запад инвестировал в Россию 1783 млн. золотых рублей. За этот же период из России было вывезено чистого дохода - 2326 млн. золотых рублей (превышение за 26 лет доходов над инвестициями - на 513 млн. золотых рублей). Ежегодно переводилось за границу выплат по процентам и погашениям займов " до 500 млн. золотых рублей (в современных ценах это 15 млрд. долл.).

Недешева была и жизнь в России. Так семья рабочего из 4-х человек в Санкт-Петербурге расходовала около 750 руб. в год. При этом расходы на питание составляли до 100% оплаты труда главы семьи из 4-х человек, а трудились, как правило, все, включая детей. Из оставшейся суммы до 45% шло на оплату жилья, до 25% - на одежду и обувь.

Для сравнения: у германского рабочего оплата питания семьи отнимала 20-25% зарплаты (одного взрослого), у английского - 40%.

Подводя итоги промышленного развития России в 1908-1914 гг., надо указать еще и на такой факт: в 1893-1900 гг. среднегодовой прирост промышленной продукции составлял 9%, а в 1908-1913гг. - 8,8%.

Параллельно с ростом промышленного производства шел процесс роста цен. В 1908-1913 гг. цены на потребительские товары возросли на 24%, зарплата же по России возросла в среднем на 34 руб. (на 14,52, таким образом мы видим, что реальные доходы рабочих не возросли, а упали. Цены (оптовые) на пшеницу в 1901-1912 гг. возросли на 44%; на рожь - на 63,63% на свинину - на 55,86%. Естественно, что не менее чем оптовые, возросли и цены на продукцию хлебобулочной промышленности и на мясо в розничной торговле. В итоге в 1913 г. реальные доходы трудящихся в России составляли 90% от уровня 1900 г.

*Народное здоровье*

Не все благополучно было и в сфере образования и здравоохранения.

По данным статистики в 1913 голу в России более 12 млн. человек (7,26% населения) были поражены эпидемиями холеры, дифтерии, сибирской язвы, чесотки. Еще 9 млн. человек страдали малярией, трахомой, коклюшем и т.д. Всего хронических больных заразными болезнями имелось 21877869 человек (13,2% населения страны).

На 10000 человек населения в России имелось 1,6 врача, 1,7 фельдшера, 1,7 акушера и повивальной бабки. В сельской местности 1 врач приходился на 26 тыс. человек.

В США врачей на 10000 человек населения было в 4 раза больше, в Германии - в 2,7, в Англии - а 3,5, в Дании, Швеции, Бельгии, Голландии - в 3,2 раза больше.

Из каждой 1000 новорожденных в возрасте до 1 года в России умирало 263 ребенка. Для сравнения: в Швеции умирало 70 детей до 1 года на каждую 1000 родившихся, Англии - 108, в США и Франции - 112-115,. в Италии - 138, в Германии - 151. Т.е. Россия превосходила по детской смертности страны Европы и США в 1,74 - 3,76 раза.

В России 1913 г. число учащихся во всех видах учебных заведений (включая духовные и военные) составляло 9,7 млн. человек (60,6 человека на 1000 жителей). 70% детей и подростков были лишены возможности учиться. В России, по данным "Статистического Ежегодника России", среди населения старше 9-ти лет (возраст поступления на учебу) грамотных было 27% (без учета Закавказья и Средней Азии). Для сравнения: в США даже среди негритянского населения грамотность достигала 56%. В США в 1913 г. насчитывалось 18,3 млн. учащихся (190,6 учащихся на 1000 жителей).

Для сравнения с Россией, имевшей 227-228 человек грамотных на 1000 населения (без учета детей дошкольного возраста) Бельгия имела 998 грамотных на 1000 населения, Германия - 980, Англия - 816, Франция - 930, Австралия - 816, Австрия - 644, Венгрия - 524, Аргентина - 495, Италия - 440, Португалия - 214 человек.

Даже внутри России было неравенство: в Финляндии грамотных было 988 на 1000 человек населения (без детей дошкольного возраста), в Польше - 305, на Кавказе - 124, в Средней Азии - 53 человека. Великороссия, Малороссия, Белоруссия, Сибирь - 268 человек.

В российских ВУЗах в 1913 г. обучалось 127423 человек, в США - 258000 (в два раза больше, чем в России). В США имелось несколько десятков ВУЗов уровня университета, в Англии - 18 университетов, в Германии - 22, во Франции - 14, в России - 8 университетов. На 1 университет в России приходилось около 20 млн. жителей, в Англии - 2,5 млн., во Франции - 2,8 млн., в Германии - 3 млн. жителей. В Россий на 1000 человек населения было 1,7 учителя, в США - 5,45 учителя - в 3 с лишним раза больше. Благодаря известному циркуляру министра просвещения Делянова (во время царствования Александра III) "0 кухаркиных детях", был перекрыт доступ к образованию лицам из сословий крестьян и мещан. И хотя в 1911-1914 гг., циркуляр фактически не действовал, тем не менее из 119000 человек, обучавшихся в гимназиях, выходцы из крестьянских семей составляли 18000 человек (15,12. Во всех же учебных заведениях министерства просвещения (включая профессиональные, коммерческие и т.д. ) крестьяне составляли около 15% учащихся (и это в стране, где 80% населения было крестьянским!!!). В кадетские корпуса, военные училища выходцы из крестьянских семей вообще не допускались.

----------


## Irina

*
Сельское хозяйство*

Теперь рассмотрим то, чем гордятся многие апологеты царской России - сельское хозяйство. "Россия была сытая и изобильная! " провозглашают они. К сожалению, вынужден констатировать, что это не так. В ХIХ в. Россия пережила 40 голодовок. В ХХ в. голодными были 1901/02 гг., 1905; 1906; 1907; 1908 г.; 1911/12 гг. В 1901-1902 годах голодали 49 губерний, в 1905; 1906; 1907;1908 гг. голодало от 19 до 29 губерний, в 1911-1912 гг. за 2 года голод охватил 60 губерний. На грани смерти находилось 30 млн. человек. По различным оценкам в 1901-1912 гг. от голода и его последствий погибло около 8 млн. человек. Царское же правительство было более всего озабочено тем, как бы скрыть масштабы голодовок. В печати цензура запрещала употреблять слово голод , заменяя его словом "недород".

Если при Александре II во время крупнейшего голода 1871 г., для оказания помощи голодающим были активно привлечены земства, Красный Крест и другие организации, то Николай II резко урезал права земств по борьбе с голодом, а в 1911 и 1912 годах полностью запретил участие земств, Красного Креста и благотворительных организаций в оказании помощи голодающим.

Получение голодающими помощи ("голодная ссуда") было также сопряжено со сложностями. "Голодная ссуда" составляла 1 пуд муки в месяц на взрослого и 1/2 пуда муки на ребенка. При этом "голодную ссуду" не имели права получать взрослые в возрасте от 18 до 55 лет (мол, нечего тунеядцев подкармливать, сами выкрутятся), Исключались из получателей "голодной ссуды" бесхозяйные крестьяне (а таких по России было 3,5 млн. семей, это как правило были батраки)) вдовы и сироты, которых должно было кормить сельское общество "из излишков помощи". Каково! Самые беззащитные слои общества обрекались на голодную смерть. Откуда у голодающего села "излишки"?

Более того, полученную "голодную ссуду" впоследствии приходилось возвращать. В 1911 г. с голодающей Самарской губернии взыскали свыше 20 млн. руб. недоимок за "голодные ссуды" предыдущих лет. Скольких людей в 1911-1912 гг. убили "голодные ссуды", полученные в 1901-1902 гг. 1905, 1906, 1907, 1908 гг....

И, несмотря на голод, из России в Европу потоком шло зерно. Лозунг царского министра финансов Вышнегородского - "недоедим сами, но вывезем" - претворялся в жизнь.

Не являлась Россия и лидером в мировом сельскохозяйственном производстве. Громадные просторы России позволяли ей производить большое количество зерна, но уровень агрокультуры, урожайность и продуктивность были низкими. В 1913 г. получив рекордный урожай зерновых - 80 млн. т. - Россия на душу населения имела порядка 471 кг зерна. Англия, Франция, Германия имели около 430-440 кг, США - свыше 1000 кг, Канада - около 800 кг, Аргентина 1200 кг. Откуда берутся утверждения, что Россия производила зерна больше, чем другие страны вместе взятые? Ведь США произвели 96 млн. тонн зерновых - больше чем Россия. Если взять общее производство с/х продукции, то оно имело следующий вид (в руб).

сельскохозяйственное производство, млрд.руб. на душу населения, руб.

США 15, 162 157, 83

Германия 7,727 113, 63

Великобритания 4,262 92,22

Франция 7,727 193,18

Россия 10 57, 06

Если в общих объемах производства Россия стояла на 2-м месте после США, то производство на душу населения ставило ее на 5 место. Если же брать и другие европейские страны, Австралию, Канаду, то Россия отбрасывалась во 2-ю десятку и даже ниже. Необходимо обратить внимание на цифры, характеризующие производство зерна на душу населения. Англия, Франция, Германия, производя зерна менее 500 кг на душу населения, являлись его импортерами США, Канада, Аргентина, производя 800-1200 кг зерна на душу населения его экспортировали. И лишь Россия, производя менее 500 кг (норма самообеспечения производственным зерном) зерна на душу населения, вывозила его. Т.е. экспорт шел за счет обречения части населения на недоедание и голод. Даже царские офицеры и генералы свидетельствовали, что 40% призывников в начале ХХ в. впервые в жизни ели мясо в армии.

Низким был уровень технического оснащения сельского хозяйства. Более 52% крестьянских хозяйств не имели плугов, обрабатывая землю сохами и косулями. В 1913 г. в России имелось лишь 152 трактора (в США, Германии, Франции, Бельгии, Голландии, Дании счет тракторам шел на тысячи и десятки тысяч). 80% сельскохозяйственных работ производилось вручную (хотя в 1908-1913 г. парк с/х машин значительно вырос).

Из-за хронического безземелья ежегодно до 2-х млн. крестьян из центральных нечерноземных губерний вынуждены были в летние месяцы уходить на заработки в южные губернии, нанимаясь батраками к кулакам и помещикам.

В России продолжался хронический кризис животноводства. Так число рабочих лошадей в сельском хозяйстве на 100 человек сельского населения упало с 38 в 1870 г., до 30 в 1911 г. На 100 человек населения количество скота (крупного рогатого и свиней) сократилось с 67 голов в 1896-1898 гг. до 65 голов в 1899-1901 гг. и до 55 голов в 1911-1913 гг.

В 1914 г. в России на 1000 жителей приходилось 293 головы крупного рогатого скота, в США - 622, в Дании - 888 голов.

Продуктивность дойной коровы в 1913 г. составляла: в России - 28 руб., в США - 94, (1:3,36), в Швейцарии 150 руб. (1:5,36). Уступала Россия и в продуктивности производства зерновых с одного гектара (десятины).

Так урожайность в 1913 г. с десятины составляла,

пудов: пшеница рожь

Россия 55 56

Австрия 89 92

Германия 157 127

Бельгия 168 147

*Наука и инженерия*

И вновь вернусь к промышленности. Вспомните, на каких самолетах блистали Уточкин и Нестеров? "Ньюпор", "Фарман", "Бристоль-Бульдог", "Сопвич", "Фоккер". Англия, Франция, Бельгия.., но только не Россия. За 1914-1917 гг. было собрано всего 94 "Ильи Муромца" и то двигатели и приборы были импортные.

А автомобили? "Форд", "Мерседес-Бенц", "Фиат", "Рено", "Пежо". А где русские фирмы, производящие автомобили полностью (от сырья до готового изделия) -их нет.

На русских эсминцах, крейсерах и линкорах стояли немецкие и шведские турбины, английские гирокомпаса и дальномеры.

Я столь подробно разбираю отставания России не с целью посмаковать их. Нет. Я не менее многих горжусь Д.И.Менделеевым, К.Э.Циолковским, многими другими талантливыми учеными и инженерами. Я помню, что первые дизели и теплоходы были созданы в Коломне, я помню, что эсминцы типа "Новик" и русские паровозы считались эталонными, я помню, что Россия - родина радио, но, к сожалению, это были лишь лучики света в общей безрадостной картине.

Вспомним, что Менделеев и Сеченов (гордость России!!!) были забаллотированы в академии наук (вот если бы они были немцами...), изобретатель радиосвязи Попов так и остался скромным преподавателем в военно-морской школе.

Все это анализируется для того, чтобы не дать создать новую мифологию, ибо любой миф, в конце концов, оборачивается против себя самого, что мы видели на примере КПСС, когда Суслов, Яковлев и т.д. и т.п. изолгались сначала в одну сторону, а затем в другую.

*Нравственность*

Ведь Россия отнюдь не была тихой и богобоязненной страной высокой христианской морали и законности (сразу же после Февральской революции в 1917 г., когда Временное правительство отменило обязательное посещение молебнов, в русской армии, состоявшей в основном из крестьян, 70% солдат перестали посещать церковь).

В Санкт-Петербурге в 1913 г. число высших учебных заведений равнялось числу официально зарегистрированных публичных домов.

Вспомним великого князя Алексея Александровича, разворовавшего средства, отпущенные на строительство броненосцев типа "Бородино", в результате чего Россия к 1904 г. вместо 10 броненосцев данного типа, находящихся в строю, имела всего 5. Да и то только на стапелях.

Если мы хотим получить более полное впечатление о жизни России тех времен, то, право, стоит обратиться к творчеству таких писателей, как Л.Толстой, А.Чехов, И.Шмелев, В.Засодимский, И.Златовратский, Г.Успенский, Д.Мамин-Сибиряк, Ф.Решетников, М.Горький, И.Бунин.

Ну и, наконец, предложу заявление премьер-министра царского правительства Коковцева для депутатов 4 Государственной Думы: "Разговоры о том, что Россия в 15-20 лет догонит страны с передовой культурой - это, господа, требование, которое не является серьезным." А Коковцев знал, что говорил...

Как это ни прискорбно звучит для тех, кто пытается представить Россию страной, где господствовала патриархальная тишина и всеобщее братство между бедными и богатыми, надо отметить, что в стране шла упорная борьба, упоминание о которой столь немодно сейчас, и которая называется борьбой классов.

По данным 4 Государственной Думы, с 1901 по 1914 гг. царские войска более 6000 раз открывали огонь, в том числе и артиллерийский, по митингам и демонстрациям рабочих, а также по сходам и шествиям крестьян. И это только по МИРНЫМ митингам, шествиям, сходам. Число жертв колебалось от 9-ти до тысячи человек. Всего же число жертв подобного рода "стрельб" превысило 180 тыс. В 1907-1910 гг. в каторжных централах погибло свыше 40 тыс.

Все написанное в этом материале должно дать нам ясную картину, почему события неизбежно шли к 1917 г., почему военная помощь Англии, Франции, США, Японии, предоставленная Колчаку, Деникину, Юденичу, Миллеру, прямая иностранная военная интервенция не смогли сломить большевиков. Данный материал дает ответ, почему белое движение, контролируя летом 1918 г. до 4/5 территории России, потерпело в итоге поражение.

Не террор ВЧК был этому причиной. Крестьянская Россия заключила негласный договор с большевиками - согласилась терпеть продразверстку, ВЧК, ЧОН, комбеды и т.д. и т.п., но при условии, что большевики ГАРАНТИРУЮТ НЕВОЗВРАЩЕНИЕ СТАРЫХ ПОРЯДКОВ. И этот поворот крестьянства к большевикам в 1918 г. и обеспечил крушение белого движения. Крестьянин, увидев Колчака и Деникина, белочехов и Краснова, понял, что его ждет, и сделал свой выбор. А итогом этого выбора был парад Победы, был полет Гагарина, была одна из ДВУХ сверхдержав - СССР.

*Нельзя мифологизировать прошлое. Иначе правда о нем превращается во всеразрушающий таран.*

----------


## Sanych

Читаю вот и думаю. Это ж как надо было народу мозги запудрить и чего наобещать, что бы они лучшей жизни захотели, а сами до сих пор ещё к прежней не вернулись.

----------

